# 我来就是为了加速gentoo在华人区的普及

## EricNeon

有段时间没来，账号被官方清理掉了 ：（

实在觉得在中国人中间推广gentoo有那么点难度，中国大陆的linuxsir BBS上也是充斥着基础问题。让人觉得gentoo除了编译，除了在编译中出错就没别的。这边论坛里的帖子也是少的可怜。

对于gentoo这么优秀的作品，不推一把，不踹上一脚，不赶一赶她，心里不是个滋味。

诸位大侠每天都要坚持来这里哦，我从现在起，每天要坚持在这个官方论坛混上两三个小时。论坛中有那么多有趣的讨论，我将以点点为大家提供相关中文文档。也算是给自己一个深入学习的机会罢。

----------

## dundas

好啊,多多扶持一下我这样的新人哦,呵呵.

----------

## sawfish

怎么觉得说的这么吓人呢

我现在觉得自己的用户道路走的差不多了

需要转向程序员了，以前从来没编过什么程序

不知道需要上从那儿开始啊，推荐一个起步的资料或站点吧？

----------

## Zer4tul

到处都能看见你啊……看来真成Gentoo的骨灰级支持者了

----------

## EricNeon

又一次从头编译安装gentoo了，已经不知道这是第几次。不过就在这样的过程中，一个完整的gcc4+reiser4的架设过程已经臻于极致。完整的《gentoo安装手册（GCC4＋reiser4修正版）》随后奉上。

----------

## hanhun

我想要普及linux或是gentoo等各版本，只有让更多人完全在linux底下工作才行，只玩玩是不可能的

----------

## fiag

 *EricNeon wrote:*   

> 又一次从头编译安装gentoo了，已经不知道这是第几次。不过就在这样的过程中，一个完整的gcc4+reiser4的架设过程已经臻于极致。完整的《gentoo安装手册（GCC4＋reiser4修正版）》随后奉上。

 

期待中  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricNeon

 *hanhun wrote:*   

> 我想要普及linux或是gentoo等各版本，只有让更多人完全在linux底下工作才行，只玩玩是不可能的

 

是的，最近两年，我坚持在linux下工作。就上个星期装了一天windows，立即又删除了。从gnome2.8以后，我已经不需要windows了。。

----------

## Zer4tul

 *EricNeon wrote:*   

> 又一次从头编译安装gentoo了，已经不知道这是第几次。不过就在这样的过程中，一个完整的gcc4+reiser4的架设过程已经臻于极致。完整的《gentoo安装手册（GCC4＋reiser4修正版）》随后奉上。

 

期待ing……正好我最近用gcc 4.0.1老出问题……连gpm都过不了……是4.0.1，不是pre……

----------

## tiancongxin

真的很期望越来越多的人来学习,使用gentoo

gentoo真的是很好用的 :Razz: 

----------

## EricNeon

早上一做sync，发现glibc-20050722已经进portage了 ：）于是赶紧把自己patch的glibc干掉，重新编译了官方的glibc。

整整花了我三天时间编译了一个基本系统，主要是由于lxnay-RR-liveCD在我的notebook上跑起来太占用资源。这两天一直在考虑做一个支持reiser4的liveCD，只想要一个基本系统，专门用于拯救和安装新系统。

----------

## akar

 *EricNeon wrote:*   

> 早上一做sync，发现glibc-20050722已经进portage了 ：）于是赶紧把自己patch的glibc干掉，重新编译了官方的glibc。
> 
> 整整花了我三天时间编译了一个基本系统，主要是由于lxnay-RR-liveCD在我的notebook上跑起来太占用资源。这两天一直在考虑做一个支持reiser4的liveCD，只想要一个基本系统，专门用于拯救和安装新系统。

 

加油囉！  :Wink: 

----------

## Zer4tul

 *EricNeon wrote:*   

> 早上一做sync，发现glibc-20050722已经进portage了 ：）于是赶紧把自己patch的glibc干掉，重新编译了官方的glibc。
> 
> 整整花了我三天时间编译了一个基本系统，主要是由于lxnay-RR-liveCD在我的notebook上跑起来太占用资源。这两天一直在考虑做一个支持reiser4的liveCD，只想要一个基本系统，专门用于拯救和安装新系统。

 

一直不知道reiser4和reiserfs 3.6的区别（主要是性能上）到底有多大……而且看见n多人说自己用reiser4出问题，所以一直没敢用……

----------

## bookstack

个人感觉forums.gentoo.org可能是最好的linux社区了。

这里的高手众多，几乎任何问题都能够在这里找到答案。

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> 个人感觉forums.gentoo.org可能是最好的linux社区了。
> 
> 这里的高手众多，几乎任何问题都能够在这里找到答案。

 

因为只有高手才会用Gentoo。

----------

## EricNeon

因为Gentoo的潜力无限，你玩得越深会觉得越有意思。我已经好多年不玩任何游戏了，因为这个操作系统是世界上最好的游戏，太吸引人。

----------

## EricHsu

非常非常支持!

gentoo 中文用户群的壮大, 其中一个必要因素就是中文资料的齐全, 让每一个新/老用户在需要帮助时, 都能通过文档迅速找到自己想要的信息. 中文资料的齐全化与丰富化, 不是一朝一夕的事, 需要每一个有心于 gentoo 的发展 (或者 linux 发展) 的人, 把自己在使用 gentoo 时的心得体会经验教训都点滴奉献, 聚集起来, 这样才可能为后来的用户铺下走向 gentoo 的平坦道路.

感谢每一个有心于兔兔发展的人, 感谢每一个踏踏实实为兔兔发展默默奉献点滴经验的人, 你们的存在与努力, 是兔兔的福分, 是社区的骄傲  :Very Happy: 

----------

## druggo

我GCC4.1过不了啊， 兄弟应该用大最新的吧，期待中！

另外，语言问题，论坛中不少讨论看不懂哦，兄弟如果觉得很好大可以介绍给大家看看：）

----------

## EricHsu

 *druggo wrote:*   

> 我GCC4.1过不了啊， 兄弟应该用大最新的吧，期待中！

 

呃.. 我的兔兔还是 gcc 3.4 build 的... 确认用 gcc 4.1 可以 build 大部分 的软件么? 如果不行, 还是先不要去尝试吧, 记得 FC4 在用 gcc 4.0 build 的时候是需要为好多软件包都专门 patch 过才能编译通过的. 我查了一下兔兔官方的 portage 里的 gcc 情况, gcc 4.x 的状态是 not available (不可用), 连 M~ 都不是噢... 

所以遇到问题是必然的, 道路是崎岖的, 自己探索的勇气是要有 d  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 另外，语言问题，论坛中不少讨论看不懂哦，兄弟如果觉得很好大可以介绍给大家看看：）

 

是指中文化/字体方面的东西么? 我一直想有时间写写这方面的文档, 可是分身乏术啊... 有没有哪位有经验的朋友写一篇大纲, 然后可以集体创作, 一起完善啊!

----------

## bookstack

在gentoo上花的时间远远大于civilization III上的时间。　

太多的可能性，太多的选择，尤其是对于某些追求速度，精简系统的朋友。

----------

## vyouzhi

 :Razz: 

支持呢

----------

## punkid

在linux下浏览本论坛一直存在个中文问题－－字体特虚，而在linuxfans，其他网站上又很正常。firefox凡是中文的都设置为simsun字体了，还是不奏效。

----------

## jjmmma

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 在linux下浏览本论坛一直存在个中文问题－－字体特虚，而在linuxfans，其他网站上又很正常。firefox凡是中文的都设置为simsun字体了，还是不奏效。

 

是呀，字体显示的很奇怪，由于unicode的缘故，但是不知道怎么设置。。。

还有gcc4.0.1编译的系统很好的，没什么问题的，我是看了

Gentoo 快速安装手册(GCC4修订版)

这篇文章照着做得，就得到了现在这个稳定的系统了。

不知道gcc4.1.0可不可以呢？

----------

## Freesnake

兔兔确实很不错，不过目前完全离开windows是不太可能的……

foobar的良好的cue索引支持（amaroK的那个cue支持还只能算是起步）、BT下载的优势（bitcomet用起来太舒服了）、HDTV视频的播放（MPlayer什么的开源播放器跟硬件解码基本上是没缘分了……）、QQ视频聊天……

另外，windows下其他软件用起来也明显比Linux下的对应软件要舒服，比如现在maxthon对firefox、flashget对d4x等等……

窃以为Linux就是需要加强软件设计上的人性化因素……

----------

## cyfdecyf

 *Quote:*   

> 兔兔确实很不错，不过目前完全离开windows是不太可能的……

 

不知道你现在主要有那些事情必须要在Windows下做？我当初是删了Windows装Gentoo的，装完就再没有打算把Windows装回来了。用起来很舒服，一点都不想回到Windows下面了。

 *Quote:*   

> BT下载的优势（bitcomet用起来太舒服了）

 

azureus已经不错了啊！

 *Quote:*   

> 另外，windows下其他软件用起来也明显比Linux下的对应软件要舒服，比如现在maxthon对firefox、flashget对d4x等等……

 

flashget确实是很好用，不过何必那么追求速度呢？让人家的服务器少一点负担吧。安装软件编译的时间都能等，下载什么的也可以等啊。用了Gentoo以后就基本上一直用wget，（d4x表现太奇怪了 :Sad: ）。而且发现自己耐性变好了，一般都是让wget下去，管它什么时候下好，不会像以前用flashget时老是会想去看下了多少，反而分神。至于firefox和Maxthon，个人觉得是个习惯问题，现在我用firefox就觉得非常好用，以前在Windows下也是和你一样觉得的。

 *Quote:*   

> 窃以为Linux就是需要加强软件设计上的人性化因素……

 

我认为Linux/Unix下的许多软件有足够的人性化设计！看看fvwm能作多少配置以使之符合你的需求，emacs能作怎样的扩展和个性化配置。Linux/Unix下的许多软件都可以通过修改配置文件来使之更加人性化，当然前提是你肯学，不学的话当然觉得不好用了。我以为你所说的“人性化”在某些情况下应该说是“傻瓜化”吧。当然，软件功能又强大有“傻瓜化”是最好，不过很多情况下是没有办法两全的。命令行方式不够人性化，但是还是有人喜欢用他，就因为它有时候比GUI好用很多，而你熟悉它以后恐怕就不会再说他不人性化了，反而会觉得有些命令的参数设计是那么的智慧，那么的人性化。

当然为了让Linux得到更广泛的使用的确得使它更傻瓜化一些，KDE和GNOME等在这方面已经作出了不少贡献了啊。

----------

## frantoo

我是新来的。July.29安装成功，总算解决上网问题了。

其实去年寒假里也装过，但就是上不了网…… =失败。

从Fedora，SUSe，Ubuntu  再转到Gentoo，

感觉Gentoo高度自定义的模式我最喜欢！

然而Gentoo的中文化又是最最不完善的……

这严重阻碍了兔兔在中国的传播（看看人家Ubuntu……）

比如本人，由于英文水平一般般，看不了长篇的手册（略读能力差，不得要点）

于是无网络安装+ADSL上网，直到现在才解决。

怎么说呢，看来我的水平和Gentoo的汉化都需要加油啊！

----------

## r0bertz

可以问别人

#gentoo-cn @ freenode

linuxsir的gentoo版

----------

## Halahad

这里人气差了些，好像基本都在linuxsir上混的。

----------

## r0bertz

曾经有段时期，firefox在这里无法自动按UTF-8字符集发帖

每次必须手工设定

一不小心就发错了，很郁闷

因为发帖不便，所以可能因此人们来的就少了

我曾发信问过论坛管理员，说：页面中注明encoding是UTF-8不就行了么？

当时管理员说，不是所有的版面都有UTF-8的，所以无法统一。

现在用firefox发帖没有问题了，应该是firefox进步了

----------

## akar

　　是啊，关于这页面不能注明为　ＵＴＦ－８，对中文用户来说的确是一大不方便。

　　对了，恭喜 Robert　成为 Gentoo 的开发人员。不介意的话，可以开个话题，说一说你在 Gentoo 内活动的情况吗？

----------

## r0bertz

我现在只能commit翻译好的GWN

正在准备doc developer的quiz

----------

## zacharyt

支持lz

----------

## young21

用过Red Hat ，用过Debian ，用过FreeBSD ，最后还是选择用Gentoo

支持！！

----------

## jiangtao

 :Shocked: 

各国各地都充斥着考古队的身影…………

PS：我已经没有重新安装 Gentoo 的意志了………………

----------

## nyyjy010

 *jiangtao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 各国各地都充斥着考古队的身影…………
> 
> PS：我已经没有重新安装 Gentoo 的意志了………………

 

和你一样！

信心逐渐减少~~~

----------

## r0bertz

 *nyyjy010 wrote:*   

>  *jiangtao wrote:*   
> 
> 各国各地都充斥着考古队的身影…………
> 
> PS：我已经没有重新安装 Gentoo 的意志了……………… 
> ...

 

怎么了？

如果仅仅是因为irc上问了问题没人会

我建议你下次再多等一会，最好挂着不要下

----------

## EricHsu

 *nyyjy010 wrote:*   

>  *jiangtao wrote:*   
> 
> 各国各地都充斥着考古队的身影…………
> 
> PS：我已经没有重新安装 Gentoo 的意志了……………… 
> ...

 

呵呵, 如果真喜欢 gentoo, 请坚持  :Smile:  04 年初我从 FC 转 gentoo 的时候把它先在虚拟机里装成功两次之后, 再实际装了两次才迁过去的. 

个人认为 gentoo 是不适合 linux 新手的, 最少要对 linux 有一定理解之后 (尤其是知道一个发行版意味着什么), 我也不赞同 "推广 gentoo" 的说法 - 应该更精确表述为 "在有经验的 linux 用户中推广 gentoo"  :Smile:  我自己是 02 年开始用 redhat 系列的 linux 的, 后来 04 年 debian 装不上才直接发飙奔 gentoo 去了, 结果成了 :Smile: 

如果你对自己的 linux 知识有信心, 或者 (一个 linux 新手) 对自己承受挫折的能力有信心, 而且有坚韧不拔的耐心来 (通过安装 gentoo) 增长自己对 linux 的认识, 那么请务必坚持! 这个过程是你快速学会许多东西的宝贵机会  :Smile: 

另外, 我发现的 gentoo 新人的一个特点是: 着急. 急着想看到 gentoo 跑起来的样子.

请一定一定不要着急, 务必细读文档中的每一个细节, 有时你少一步可能就结果不如所想了. 动手前, 每个步骤操作时, 一定要问自己: 我理解这步是干什么的么? - 如果不理解, 继续读文档, 查资料, 直到弄懂再继续往下走, 这样你的知识积累/步骤操作会非常踏实. 我们宁愿花 2 ~ 3 天的时间把 gentoo 一次性装会, 避免跟着别人的步骤盲目装完起来后, 下次还是不会.

为了方便你的学习过程, 我建议大家还是先在虚拟机里装一次, 这时你可以有个系统边查文档/搜资料, 边安装. 如果你能忍受在 console 下用 links2 浏览网页翻资料的安装方式, 那也可以, 我就是这么干的, 呵呵, 但是, 这容易让人丧失兴趣和信心  :Wink: 

如果只为了一个好用的 linux 系统, 建议选 ubuntu (7.10 非常易用, 给我们公司一个 mm 装了, 一下就什么都能用了, 无线连接, compiz-fusion, 点两下全都有!), 还有最近发现的一个不错的发行版 - Arch Linux - 据初步了解, 它在定制性方面和 gentoo 有相通之处, 而它 "方便于" gentoo 的一点是, 你不用编译, 它是二进制发行版, 有兴趣的同学建议试试  :Wink: 

----------

## Helium3

这两天我就打算在虚拟机里装个2007.0   :Laughing:  以前装过2004版的gentoo，感觉还行，相对安装ubuntu、fc来说更有成就感，呵呵

----------

## r0bertz

 *Helium3 wrote:*   

> 这两天我就打算在虚拟机里装个2007.0   以前装过2004版的gentoo，感觉还行，相对安装ubuntu、fc来说更有成就感，呵呵

 

最实在的是，好用

----------

## drmagic

终于找到组织了，没想到这里还有一块能说中文的地方。  :Shocked: 

----------

## relaxssl

我一看Gentoo的logo就喜欢上了，希望华人各大高手多多贡献你们的技巧和心得，感激，再次感激，一生的感激。

----------

